# The New Salt Trucks Have Arrived



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Just need to get them over to the outfitter tomorrow and we will be one step closer


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Looking good. Tailgate or v box spreaders?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Tailgate. The last two we up fitted we did under tailgate and have had great luck. No reason to change up


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Details????


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Both are 2008 pre-emissions with less than 200 on them. Bought out of Illinois. The guy pulled dairy boxes off them and put new dump systems and beds on them


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice stuff!! Thumbs Up


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

what brand did you go with?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looking good.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Getting boss 10' vees on them with Monroe stainless salters


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

On a truck that big you still think its worth it to put v's? Theyre not cheap.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I hate chasing snow, that's why we are going vee. We have a 6500 with a10' straight and it can push some snow, but you chase it. The funny thing is these truck will probably only plow for 3 hours then start salting everything


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Superior L & L;2037869 said:


> Both are 2008 pre-emissions with less than 200 on them. Bought out of Illinois. The guy pulled dairy boxes off them and put new dump systems and beds on them


Are you sure they're 2008's. All of our pre-emission trucks are 2007 and earlier. They look like really nice trucks. Btw.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice trucks! I run the same thing but with 10' Swenson stainless mounted to the frame.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

JD Dave;2038273 said:


> Are you sure they're 2008's. All of our pre-emission trucks are 2007 and earlier. They look like really nice trucks. Btw.


I've been wrong before . The guy who built them said they are early 2008. The whole exhaust system is old school, no sensors or wires attached to it


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Does he have any more? I want to build a 33k gvw hooker


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Superior L & L;2038590 said:


> I've been wrong before . The guy who built them said they are early 2008. The whole exhaust system is old school, no sensors or wires attached to it


It doesn't really matter what year it is anyways if there's no emissions.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

JD Dave;2038273 said:


> Are you sure they're 2008's. All of our pre-emission trucks are 2007 and earlier. They look like really nice trucks. Btw.


Those are 2007 or maybe even 06..


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What motors in them?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Defcon 5;2038966 said:


> Those are 2007 or maybe even 06..


Funny that the title says 2008. But whatever u say


----------



## bdryer (Sep 26, 2011)

Who do you use to outfit your rigs? Just curious...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Superior L & L;2038975 said:


> Funny that the title says 2008. But whatever u say


We have 10 "Pre" Emmission Cummins that were Built in 2007. And the title say 2008..The gooberment change the regs so all the company's raced to build them before the regs changed in 2008..


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

*Love the Internationals as well...*

This is how we do them...


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

bdryer;2038983 said:


> Who do you use to outfit your rigs? Just curious...


The last two dumps were at knapheide. These two are getting done at Monroe truck. They are our next door neighbour and have treated us very well. They have jumped us in line and fixed some of our older stuff at the drop of a hat. 
They were not the cheapest, but I believe in our industry service sells, monroe's is top notch. Plus knapheides service is possibly the worst


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

TGS Inc.;2039044 said:


> This is how we do them...


are those hydro or gas motor? They are sweet looking, especially when they are snow only trucks. Any problems with brake lines going out from the salt?


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

Superior L & L;2039062 said:


> are those hydro or gas motor? They are sweet looking, especially when they are snow only trucks. Any problems with brake lines going out from the salt?


Central hydraulics (done in-house). We have been running / building them for 3 seasons. No issues with brake lines (or anything else for that matter!)


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

The first one just got completed. Light bar and full strobes. Power tarp, salter and 10' Boss!

The snow needs to wait till the other one is complete


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I like it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape;2049502 said:


> I like it.


Is that the one he is using on the Hospital you were bidding on??....


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Defcon 5;2049510 said:


> Is that the one he is using on the Hospital you were bidding on??....


 lol, mclaren is a great addition to our portfolio


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5;2049510 said:


> Is that the one he is using on the Hospital you were bidding on??....


Thought I saw it parked up there already.

I know all the tow truck drivers in town and I'm sure it will be illegally parked someplace.


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

I have one for sale for cheap money in the for sale section if you need another one. 

Beautiful trucks by the way!


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

looks good. Hope that plow has more up travel , if not say good bye to those cutting edges .


----------



## komplete (Nov 20, 2009)

Not to hijack, but TGS what model spreader is that? All trucks look great!


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

komplete;2056318 said:


> Not to hijack, but TGS what model spreader is that? All trucks look great!


They are buyers 7 yard to 9 yard. We buy them from Central Parts...

http://www.centralparts.com/equipme...buyers-7-cu-yd-hydraulic-50-1-gear-box/20290/


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

TGS Inc.;2056509 said:


> They are buyers 7 yard to 9 yard. We buy them from Central Parts...
> 
> http://www.centralparts.com/equipme...buyers-7-cu-yd-hydraulic-50-1-gear-box/20290/


This may be a dumb question. But what is 25:1 and 50:1 for and why is there such a different cost


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

Superior L & L;2056513 said:


> This may be a dumb question. But what is 25:1 and 50:1 for and why is there such a different cost


First, your trucks are looking great! Love the plow!

I believe the difference is how many rotations the gears produce vs. the output of the clutch under the hood. I'm no expert, we had help with the first one we built then just duplicate it every time. Also they are different in yardage as well. We get different sizes based on the GVW of the truck.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Great looking trucks!


----------

